# EL-TRANSLATIONS: Σεμινάριο SDL Trados Studio Intermediate & Advanced [date erased pending compliance with forum rules]



## ELTRA (Jul 19, 2013)

*SDL Trados Studio Intermediate & Advanced​*
Πλήρης γνώση και αξιοποίηση των δυνατοτήτων της εφαρμογής (για έμπειρους μεταφραστές και project manager).

*Διάρκεια*: 2 εβδ./ 15 ώρες διδασκαλίας + 30 ώρες πρακτ. εφαρμ.

*Κόστος*: [cost erased pending compliance with forum rules]

*Κύρια αντικείμενα*:

- Μετάφραση πολλών αρχείων ταυτόχρονα - δημιουργία project.
- Advanced χαρακτηριστικά του Editor.
- Αυτόματος έλεγχος ποιότητας του μεταφρασμένου αρχείου (QA).
- Επιμέλεια και τελικός έλεγχος ενός αρχείου με χρήση της λειτουργίας παρακολούθησης αλλαγών.
- Επεξεργασία και συντήρηση μεταφραστικής μνήμης.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες: [url erased pending compliance with forum rules]


----------



## Palavra (Jul 19, 2013)

Καλημέρα σας, 
θα ήθελα να σας παραπέμψω στην ενότητα του FAQ της Λεξιλογίας από όπου και ο παρακάτω κανόνας:


*Surprisingly, we do not approve of spam.*
The forum does not disapprove of links to personal blogs or web sites when they are added by active members who have already made their contribution to the community and may even turn a blind eye to the odd misbehaviour. We do not, however, take kindly to new members who obviously subscribe solely in order to add an advertisement or a link to a controversial web page whose content would not normally fall within the linguistic interests of the forum’s members. Such messages may well be considered as spam and moderators will erase links or even entire messages and will even go as far as to ban spamming members for indeterminate periods of time.​

Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι παραβιάζετε συστηματικά τον παραπάνω κανόνα, διότι ναι μεν έχετε την ευγενική καλοσύνη να μας ενημερώνετε τακτικά για τα προγράμματά σας, ωστόσο δεν συνεισφέρετε καθόλου στο γλωσσικό κομμάτι του φόρουμ της Λεξιλογίας. 

Όλες οι αναρτήσεις τις οποίες έχετε κάνει έως τώρα αφορούν δραστηριότητές σας και προώθηση των σεμιναρίων σας. Επομένως, και για να μην αναγκαστούμε να προβούμε σε διαγραφή μελλοντικών ή ήδη υφιστάμενων μηνυμάτων, θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω να φροντίσετε να συνεισφέρετε γλωσσικά σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό ώστε στη συνεισφορά σας να μην υπερισχύουν αριθμητικά οι 25 διαφημιστικές αναρτήσεις τις οποίες έχετε κάνει μέχρι σήμερα.

Ευχαριστούμε.


----------

